# Dark Days (documentary squatters train tunnel NY)



## bicycle (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a documentary shot by a guy that lived for a while with the real molepeople in NY.
Lots of people lived for years in the famous freedom tunnel which was used by amtrack trains. Just go the the link, and click watch version1 on stagevu.
One of the best squatting documentaries ever!
If you want more info you can check wikipedia or so.

Enjoy everyone!

http://www.letmewatchthis.com/watch-3041-Dark-Days


----------



## lilylove (Feb 3, 2010)

agreed! i love this film! i have no idea how he got such great light out of it though... so damn dark down there!


----------



## bicycle (Feb 3, 2010)

Night modus filming i guess.
And most of what he shot was donated damaged film by kodak or so.


----------



## elboriso (Feb 7, 2010)

i love this documentary! too bad the freedom tunnel communities were destroyed


----------



## The Cheshire (Feb 7, 2010)

I got three words for you, it aint I Love You its Leave Us Alone.

I was pretty impressed by this, quite a powerful film. Thought the decision to leave off any narration was a solid choice.


----------



## Grasshopper (Feb 7, 2010)

Ahh this is right on time man always in the mood for a good film and from what i hear in replies.. this sounds pretty good. Thanks for the post cloud!


----------



## Grasshopper (Feb 8, 2010)

Finished watching it, it was exceptional. Definitely pulled on some of my emotional strings. The ending was hella rad and everything totally changed in that instant including my mood. Great film.. def. worth the watch. Oh and the musical score throughout was amazing. Fit so good with the imagery and things that were going on within the film.
-b


----------



## iTch (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah, this was a good movie.
"What sells the Best?"
"Faggot movies.
Anything with the dicks hangin out."
hahahahahaha


----------

